# Go! Natural grain-free



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Anybody feed it? 

I'm always looking for new foods for my picky dog to rotate with. He's currently eating Acana (Grasslands and Prairie Harvest) but I typically still mix in wet food for him to eat. I don't mind doing this. He enjoys his food more with something yummy mixed in.

Anyways, anyone feed this Go Natural food? 

I found a specialty pet store near my house that sells this (along w/ all the other high quality foods). I didn't even look at that price so I don't know how significant the price increases from Acana to this. 

Dog Food Reviews - Go Natural Grain Free Endurance - Powered by ReviewPost
^^ the ingredients look pretty good to me.

Can anyone tell me how big the kibbles are and if your dogs did well on this food?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Anybody feed it?
> 
> I'm always looking for new foods for my picky dog to rotate with. He's currently eating Acana (Grasslands and Prairie Harvest) but I typically still mix in wet food for him to eat. I don't mind doing this. He enjoys his food more with something yummy mixed in.
> 
> ...


that one looks much better than their Petcurean's Now grain free line, which look like more potato than meat.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> that one looks much better than their Petcurean's Now grain free line, which look like more potato than meat.



That's what I was thinking! The meat content looked really good compared to alot of their other foods, which most are of the 4 star rating.


----------



## killertomato (May 27, 2010)

we just got a HUGE sample from our local pet food store. We're going to try it this week. They gave us the Salmon and Oatmeal formula. The pieces are small. maybe the size of coffee beans, a wee bigger.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

To the OP, I say go for it! It would be nice to put in your rotation.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm gonna go buy a sample! I believe they have the 1lb bags at our pet store for around $5.  I'll let you all know if he likes it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

He really liked the food alot! He went over and started chowing down on the kibble by itself without anything added in (miracle for him) so we'll see how long this keeps up. I think I'm gonna do a rotation of Grasslands (Acana) and Endurance (Go!)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed my cats Go grainfree and they love the "freshwater trout formula" the smell is incredible.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

nice high calorie kibble even at 34% protein, if champion were to go down, i would feed my pooches Go! Grain Free


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Finally another grain free food I'd feed my boy besides Orijen or Acana.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

I thought Go! Natural was a grain-inclusive line while Now! is a grain-free line. I'm just a tad confused.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> I thought Go! Natural was a grain-inclusive line while Now! is a grain-free line. I'm just a tad confused.


I was confused too. Go! Endurance seems to be the only grain-free food in the 'Go' line, while the rest contain grains. 'Now!' is all grain-free, but the meat content is NOT very high in the 'Now!' grainfree foods... that was confusing, lol.

http://www.petcurean.com/


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

The Now! is render free, which means no meal. When I looked at the ingredient listing when it first came out, I decided then that I would never include it in my rotation, due to it being mainly potatoes and peas. I have just bought a bag of Go! Endurance to see how my boy does on this. He is currently on EVO and 25% of the Go!, I'll see how he does. BTW He itches like crazy when fed Orijen and Acana (which really sucks!) so keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

3feathers said:


> The Now! is render free, which means no meal. When I looked at the ingredient listing when it first came out, I decided then that I would never include it in my rotation, due to it being mainly potatoes and peas. I have just bought a bag of Go! Endurance to see how my boy does on this. He is currently on EVO and 25% of the Go!, I'll see how he does. BTW He itches like crazy when fed Orijen and Acana (which really sucks!) so keeping my fingers crossed!


Let me know how he does. 

This is the only food out of the "Go!" and "Now!" that I would feed, since it's the highest in meat content it seems.

Jackson seems to really have liked the food. We finished off the small 1lb bag so we are finishing our bag of Acana Grasslands first, then I will purchase Go! again.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a lot of grain free dog food out there now. Taste of the Wild, California Natural, Fromms Surf and Turf, Blue Wilderness, Wellness Core, Acana, Evo, Artemis, Merrick before grain, Canidae grain free ALS, Earthborn and their are more. All these are or they have a grain free product..


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

3feathers said:


> The Now! is render free, which means no meal. When I looked at the ingredient listing when it first came out, I decided then that I would never include it in my rotation, due to it being mainly potatoes and peas. I have just bought a bag of Go! Endurance to see how my boy does on this. He is currently on EVO and 25% of the Go!, I'll see how he does. BTW He itches like crazy when fed Orijen and Acana (which really sucks!) so keeping my fingers crossed!



I am now having my own set of issues with Orijen :frown:


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Let me know how he does.


Well, my boy has been on Go! Endurance Formula, and here is my verdict on it. He has been scratching and hair has gotten a bit greasy (but not as much as he does on Orijen & Acana) and he is starting to develop tear stains. :frown: So, it is a "no go" on that one. Back to his EVO.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

3feathers said:


> Well, my boy has been on Go! Endurance Formula, and here is my verdict on it. He has been scratching and hair has gotten a bit greasy (but not as much as he does on Orijen & Acana) and he is starting to develop tear stains. :frown: So, it is a "no go" on that one. Back to his EVO.


Awww, that's a shame!  I guess there's something in there that just doesn't agree with him....

I only had Jackson finish off the little trial bag and I never bought a big bag yet. He's still just been eating his Acana Grasslands we had a bag of. So I guess I can't really give a good review yet on how he did on it until he eats it for a longer period of time. I will say the week in a half he was on it, his poops were alot smaller and harder.... sometimes *too* hard though. Overall, I like the food and will update this thread if I buy the bigger bag next time! 

I'm just really happy with Acana and am a little worried to mess up a good thing!


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I will say the week in a half he was on it, his poops were alot smaller and harder.... sometimes *too* hard though


LOL I do have to say that on the Go! his poop was the best it's ever been :biggrin: And I had to chuckle when I read you response...just today I was out back doing my daily poop scoopin' with my 9 year old female, who is also eating it, well, she did her doo, and I swear it looked like it came from a 10 pound dog, instead of a 75 pound dog. :biggrin:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

3feathers said:


> LOL I do have to say that on the Go! his poop was the best it's ever been :biggrin: And I had to chuckle when I read you response...just today I was out back doing my daily poop scoopin' with my 9 year old female, who is also eating it, well, she did her doo, and I swear it looked like it came from a 10 pound dog, instead of a 75 pound dog. :biggrin:


LOL!! Yes, smaller poop is always better! Once this bag of Acana is finished, I might get the 5 or 6lb of Go!  I'll keep ya updated on my boys poop, hahaha... like anyone else would wanna hear about that!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, Jackson ate Go! Endurance last night for dinner, as well as breakfast this morning. His poop last night and this morning was once again perfect (hahah can't believe I'm talking about my dogs poo). But it was so tiny (for him) and I couldn't even smell it. I thought his poop was good on Acana, but it's even 10x better on Go! ha! Wow. I wonder what it is in this food that agrees with him so well.

Just wanted to give a little update. It was a little bit more expensive (I think $18.99 for a 6lb bag, Acana was $14.99 for a 5.5lb bag). But I'm gonna definitely keep up with this food. I bought two cans of the Go! as well.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

That is great!!!! :smile: Another good food to add to your rotation! I wish my boy wasn't so sensative, but my older girl is finishing the bag, and she is doing GREAT on it!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Well, Jackson ate Go! Endurance last night for dinner, as well as breakfast this morning. His poop last night and this morning was once again perfect (hahah can't believe I'm talking about my dogs poo). But it was so tiny (for him) and I couldn't even smell it. I thought his poop was good on Acana, but it's even 10x better on Go! ha! Wow. I wonder what it is in this food that agrees with him so well.
> 
> Just wanted to give a little update. It was a little bit more expensive (I think $18.99 for a 6lb bag, Acana was $14.99 for a 5.5lb bag). But I'm gonna definitely keep up with this food. I bought two cans of the Go! as well.


just cause hes pooping wrll doesnt mean hes doing well n it. still moniter him please. 3 feathers mentioned her boy was having small opops but looked terrible


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just cause hes pooping wrll doesnt mean hes doing well n it. still moniter him please. 3 feathers mentioned her boy was having small opops but looked terrible


Oh, he's doing great in every other sense as well. When we did the trial bag, he was doing great, just like he did with Acana. I feel like most of the ingredients are fairly similar, Acana Grasslands is just lamb based and he's been eating Acana since, I think Feb. or March. He's got amazing energy, his coat is awesome and shiny (even after 2 weeks of no bath), his teeth and breath are perfect, barely no eye goop, his poops are great, AND he loves the taste.


----------

